
Ask HN: How can I get started with VR/AR? - alan_wade
Hey everyone! I&#x27;d love to get into AR&#x2F;VR development, I understand 3D packages (Houdini&#x2F;Maya) and programming (webdev) reasonably well, but have never tried doing any gamedev.<p>What is the best way for me to learn how to develop AR&#x2F;VR apps? Should I learn Unity or UE? Are there any good books&#x2F;courses? Any more tips&#x2F;advice?
======
dyeje
AFrame is a good intro to VR.

------
gcb0
start by NOT buying a device. it will give you tunnel vision. pardon the pun.

